# ein Frequenzumrichter für drei Motoren



## Alex01 (20 März 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## funkdoc (20 März 2008)

man kann mit einem fu *nicht* 2 oder 3 verschiedene drehzahlen (frequenzen) fahren.

asserdem sind 11kw motoren schon relativ dicke wuzeln. hier sollte jeder motor über einen fu angetrieben werden. du wirst ja nicht nur drehzahl sondern auch rampe, motorschutz,... seperat für jeden motor schalten/regeln wollen.

grtz


----------



## Alex01 (20 März 2008)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich meine, wenn die erste Pumpe die Solldrehzahl erreicht hat, soll diese über ein Schütz vom Umrichter getrennt und direkt ans Netz gelegt werden, so daß der Umrichter " frei" für die nächste Pumpe ist, falls der Druck noch nicht erreicht wurde.

MfG Alex


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 März 2008)

... da könnte es dir dann passieren, dass der Umrichter dich für diese Maßnahme so sehr hasst, dass er zur Strafe kaputt geht ...

Der Vorschlag von Funkdoc wäre doch OK ... Sind Umrichter wieder so teuer geworden ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## MW (21 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... da könnte es dir dann passieren, dass der Umrichter dich für diese Maßnahme so sehr hasst, dass er zur Strafe kaputt geht ...


 
Autsch, Rückspannung am FU ganz ganz böse    



> Hier sollte jeder motor über einen Fu angetrieben werden.


 
*ACK* 




> ausserdem sind 11kw motoren schon relativ dicke wuzeln.


11KW sind doch niedlich, ab so 110 KW wirds interessant


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 März 2008)

hallo,
wofür brauchst du dann frequenzumrichter zum anlaufen und auslaufen reichen sanftstarter, und sind günstiger.


----------



## jabba (21 März 2008)

Zum hochschalten würde ich das ja noch als machbar sehen.

1. Pumpe 50Hz
reglersperre
100ms Zeit
Motorschütz 1 vom Fu raus
Motorschütz 2 vom Fu an
20ms
Netzschütz 1 rein
usw..
aber beim runterschalten würdest Du den laufen Motor bei eine reglersperre aufschalten, und das ist wie oben beschrieben nicht zu empfehlen.
Wenn ich mir den Schaltungsaufwand ansehe, dann vor allem die EMV bei 11KW und Schützen in der Motorleitung ?????
Ich würde auf jeden fall auf FU`s gehen, aber um Kosten zu sparen würde ich nur zwei nehmen, und einen Sanftstarter.
So kann man kurz vor den 100% der ersten Pumpe schon die zweite zuschalten um Stöße zu verhindern, wenn dann beide über einem bestimmten Wert für eine bestimmte Zeit sind, kann man sanft den letzen Motor einschalten und die anderen runterfahren.
EDIT: Waäre auch mit einem FU und zwei Motoren über Sanftanlauf machbar, kommt drauf an,  wie schnell und genau die Regelung sein soll.
Aber wenn der eine FU ausfällt, geht nix mehr.

Bei Peter electronic kostet ein 11KW z.B. 774€


----------



## rkoe1 (21 März 2008)

*Funktionier mit Sanftstarter*

Hallo,
ich betreue zur Zeit eine Anlage bei der 4 Lüfterantriebe eines Ofens über einen Sanftstarter. Das funktioniert ohne Probleme. Die Antriebe werden einzeln über den Sanftstarter angefahren und nacheinander (beim runterfahren) vom Netz getrennt.

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------



## jabba (21 März 2008)

Solange man keine Druckregelung beötigt geht das auch,
aber man kann den Druck nur in Stufen schalten


----------



## Alex01 (24 März 2008)

Hallo,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, an alle! Ich werde mir das ganze noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 

Schöne Ostern noch.....

Alex


----------



## thomass5 (24 März 2008)

Hallo,
Das Umschalten von Umrichter auf Netz und weiter mit dem Nächsten kenn ich bei großen Ventilatoren(100kW+) und kleinen Pumpen(10kW+). Beim Umschalten kommt es aber immer zu kurzen Einbrüchen (in dem Anwendungsfall unkritisch). Beim Runterfahren wird immer eine "Netzpumpe" abgeschalten und mit der Umrichterpumpe wieder hochgeregelt. Was ist es für eine Anwendung?
Thomas


----------



## MSB (24 März 2008)

Interessehalber, wie läuft der Umschaltmoment ab?
Weil Netzspannung auf Umrichterausgang: Besser nicht
Umrichterausgang mit Schütz "wegschalten": Besser nicht
Oder gibt es z.B. 3 Antriebe, wovon 2 konventionell gestartet werden, und 1 über FU am Netz hängt.

Die Anwendung hört sich für mich sehr nach Druckerhöhungsanlage an.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## thomass5 (25 März 2008)

Hallo,
wenn Du mich meinst, dann läuft das so ab:
Lüfter/Pumpe läuft mit Umrichter hoch dann wird er per Schütz vom Umrichter getrennt und auf das Netzschütz geschalten. Das alles mit kleinen Zeitverzögerungen(heute abend wüsste ich die genauen Zeiten). Danach kommt der 2. Lüfter/Pumpe drann mit dem Umrichter. Der Letzte bleibt immer am Umrichter.
Beim Ausschalten gehen die Lüfter gleichzeitig aus. Die Pumpen regeln so, das bei unter 50% Sollwert nur der Umrichter Läuft und bei über 50% eine auf Netz und eine auf Umrichter
Thomas


----------



## MSB (25 März 2008)

@thomass5
Ja, ich meinte dich.
Danke für die Antwort, also wird der FU-Ausgang per Schütz weggeschaltet.

Wird dann die Regelfreigabe auch kurz vorher noch vom FU genommen, worauf der FU den Motor dann auf Freilauf umschaltet?
Weil wenn das unter vollem Regelbetrieb des FU passiert, ist den Ausgang "plötzlich" wegschalten,
eine der schlimmeren Sachen die man den FU antun kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (25 März 2008)

Alex01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, an alle! Ich werde mir das ganze noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

bedneke das du danna uch noch 3 Motorschütze etc. brauchst.

Falls es dir nur um di eKosten geht benutze 3 Schütze mit Motorschutz und dann 3 Sanftstarter, da gibt es von Siemens Sitor recht gute.

Da


----------



## thomass5 (25 März 2008)

Hallo MSB,
klar wird dem Umrichter die Freigabe weggenommen. Mein Fehler, hätte es dazuschreiben müssen.
Thomas


----------



## Alex01 (27 März 2008)

Hallo an alle,

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. 

Ich habe mich nun entschlossen die Variante mit den drei Fu´s, einen für je eine Pumpe, zu nehmen. 

Alex


----------



## bitotec (27 März 2008)

*Die Lösung!*

Hallo Alex01,

Ich finde das zu Kostenaufwendig, 3 FU´s für eine Druckregelung. 

Ich würde Dir vorschlagen du läßt den FU ständig in Betrieb. Hat der FU Die Leistungsgrenze ereicht schaltet der zweite Motor dazu - aber zugleich regelt der FU die Drehzahl wieder runter. So Haben wir eine komplette Permanentdrucksteuerung für unsere Brunnen gesteuert. Klappt prima 

Überlegs Dir nochmal

Gruß Bitotec


----------



## Markus (27 März 2008)

bitotec schrieb:


> Hallo Alex01,
> 
> Ich finde das zu Kostenaufwendig, 3 FU´s für eine Druckregelung.
> 
> ...


 
gehe ich richtig in der annmahme das die über schütz geschalteten pumpen dann aber kleinere fördermengen haben als die am fu?


@maxi
was ist ein "SITOR-Sanftstarter"?
SITOR sind sicherungen, sanstis snd entweder SIRIUS oder SIKOSTART.

die SIRIUS 3RW40, die es bisher erst ab 75kW gab, die gibt es jetzt auch runter bis 7,5kW - die dinger haben den Motorschutz bereits integriert und es reicht ein Leistungsschutz dafor - z.B. SITOR...

Hälst du dich jetzt hier für den Sanftstarterprofi nur weil du einen abgeschossen hast?  
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18903



//edit
also ohne die genaueren umstände richtig zu kennen würde ich sagen:
3 identische pumpen, 3 identische, fu, und überhaupt den ganzen rest identisch.
das sieht sauber aus, läst sich einfach handeln, bringt eine gewisse redundanz mit und der instandhalter hat etwas weniger chaos in seiner ersatzteilhaltung...
und auch wenn ich die umstände kennen würde wäre ich gegen eine mischlösung mit möller-schütz, siemens sanftanlauf und einen fu von diesem peter!


----------



## maxi (27 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @maxi
> was ist ein "SITOR-Sanftstarter"?
> SITOR sind sicherungen, sanstis snd entweder SIRIUS oder SIKOSTART.
> 
> ...


----------



## Markus (27 März 2008)

jupp aber die 3RW40 haben den großen vorteil das kein zusätzlicher Leistungsschalter mehr notwenidig ist!


----------

